# simplicity? oil/lube flashing



## arcticzl

i just purchased a used conquest with 250 hrs on a briggs 20hp. after i got it i changed the oil and filter and air filter.it runs great but today i noticed it was flashing oil/lube on the digital readout.i stoped the mower and checked the oil and it was right on not to low or high on the stick.is there a reset?or it it telling me there is something wrong?i dont have the manual.


----------



## wjjones

arcticzl said:


> i just purchased a used conquest with 250 hrs on a briggs 20hp. after i got it i changed the oil and filter and air filter.it runs great but today i noticed it was flashing oil/lube on the digital readout.i stoped the mower and checked the oil and it was right on not to low or high on the stick.is there a reset?or it it telling me there is something wrong?i dont have the manual.



Mine is a craftsman but i just keep running it, and it resets after it jumps the hr for the service notice, 50hrs, 100hrs, etc.. Is it a digital hr meter? If so when it hits 251 it should quit flashing i hit 250 at the end of the season last year, and had to watch it flash all winter.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

A piece of electrical tape wouldve been an easy fix - LOL! Are they the same as a car? Like if the battery is unhooked would it reset?


----------



## Tropper

arcticzl said:


> i just purchased a used conquest with 250 hrs on a briggs 20hp. after i got it i changed the oil and filter and air filter.it runs great but today i noticed it was flashing oil/lube on the digital readout.i stoped the mower and checked the oil and it was right on not to low or high on the stick.is there a reset?or it
> 
> 
> arcticzl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just purchased a used conquest with 250 hrs on a briggs 20hp. after i got it i changed the oil and filter and air filter.it runs great but today i noticed it was flashing oil/lube on the digital readout.i stoped the mower and checked the oil and it was right on not to low or high on the stick.is there a reset?or it it telling me there is something wrong?i dont have the manu
> 
> it telling me there is something wrong?i dont have the manual.
Click to expand...


----------

